# rim restoration and straightening



## KenM (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a twenty inch spoke wheel that has a flat spot and would like to get it fixed/restored. Is this possible to fix? Please send me any information where I could send the wheel. Thank you in advance!

Ken


----------

